# Dedicated MMA Section?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we add an MMA & Combat Sports Section*​
Yes 2048.78%No2151.22%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This one has been discussed several times in the past.

I know that there is a lot of MMA interest on UK-M and some people are keen to have a dedicated MMA sub-section.

This hasn't happened previously for two reasons.

1. I already have an association with an MMA forum and I wanted to keep it separate from UK-M.

2. Some members raised concerns about 'where would it stop...' ie would we then go on to create a Football forum, a Tennis forum etc which would just dilute the body-building core of UK-M.

I've discussed this with a few people and we are of the opinion that an MMA / Combat Sports section on UK-M has merit. People involved in these areas still need to adopt strict diet and training regimes. The 'Muscle' part of 'UK-Muscle' is relevant to these areas if we create them.

I'm posting this up as a poll to see what the current level of interest is...


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Please do. Im very interested 

MMA go hand in hand with UK-Muscle

Edit: Reading through i think it would be better as others have said and put in a general sports section.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think a general sports forum would be a better and more realistic idea


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think keep this just for bodybuilding, there is already another forum for mma.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

No.

It's no harder to click on UK-MMA than it is to click on a sub section. What's the point


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah, keep this about BB/Powerlifting, maybe a general 'sports' sub forum though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why not? if the demands there...then fill it I say.

lets be honest....UK-M isn't the most focused of forums....there's others that are better catered purely for BBing. as long as overall focus is on training...diet etc, I don't think it matters what field takes part.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I have to agree with the others... Keep it a it is but add a sports section!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

May be a bit cynical of me but would there be an increase in revenue for the board/owner by attracting sponsors specific or tied to MMA products such as clothing and accessories?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> May be a bit cynical of me but would there be an increase in revenue for the board/owner by attracting sponsors specific or tied to MMA products such as clothing and accessories?


I don't think it's about that tho... Maybe wrong ....


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't think it's about that tho... Maybe wrong ....


I'd like to think it's not myself.

Don't forget though, it's a business.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> I'd like to think it's not myself.
> 
> Don't forget though, it's a business.


True bit I think it would be more to do with the sport itself and the sponsor bit and clothing was left to the actual MMA forum

Which I kinda why I think a general sports sub section would e better....sport covers a whole wide range of things from table tennis to bodybuilding...!

Don't you think?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> True bit I think it would be more to do with the sport itself and the sponsor bit and clothing was left to the actual MMA forum
> 
> Which I kinda why I think a general sports sub section would e better....sport covers a whole wide range of things from table tennis to bodybuilding...!
> 
> Don't you think?


Why charge them once when you can charge twice, once here and once on the other site!

Agree totally on general sports


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Why charge them once when you can charge twice, once here and once on the other site!
> 
> Agree totally on general sports


Hmmm I dunno... Suppose it's a debate on how cluttered the forum would get? At the end of the day it's more threads to manage and moderate if anything?

I suppose it kinda helps roll everything into one for number of UK-M who do both I guess it saves them switching forums and towing and frowing......

But maybe will leave google searchers confused of which forum will have the relevant information???

I would hate to be admin so much to think about.....


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Nah, keep this about BB/Powerlifting, maybe a general 'sports' sub forum though


Why did you vote no on my poll for a general sports forum if your asking for one now.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

AleisterCrowley said:


> Why did you vote no on my poll for a general sports forum if your asking for one now.


I'm not asking for one


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Could go on sherdog etc whole forum dedicated to it not just a section sometimes think this forums goes away from the topic of bodybuilding too much


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Please no.

There's a separate forum for that, really don't think it's a good idea for a section on here.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

@Lorian

Please see my last post on previous page if you've not already. Cheers


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think an mma section would be great for here.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

bail said:


> Could go on sherdog etc whole forum dedicated to it not just a section sometimes think this forums goes away from the topic of bodybuilding too much


x2


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

No just no sod off with your punchy stuff.. All they will talk about is whos dads hardest.. :001_tt2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be interested. I've been to uk mma. it's a bit... quiet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The reasons I support the idea is that there appears to be a lot of members who are involved in MMA. Yes, there are other forums for it (including ours) but I imagine that members who like being part of this community would prefer both sections in one place as opposed to switching to different communities...especially when there does appear to be come cross-over with MMA and BB, in the same way that there is with strongman, cardio and fitness...it makes for easier browsing across related topics.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what about boxing training?

Yoga?

Crossfit

i mean they are all as relevant as mma


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'd be interested. I've been to uk mma. it's a bit... quiet.


Isn't it!

There's some really decent people on there who I think would have a lot to offer UK-M.

One of my reasons for suggesting it is so that we could bring them over.

I appreciate that not everyone would want to read or post in that section, but surely that's no different from how we are now with certain areas.

I don't see how it would be detrimental. People who don't want to be involved in that area can avoid it. Those that are interested have a place to discuss MMA and we get a handful of new knowledgeable members.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> what about boxing training?
> 
> Yoga?
> 
> ...


I would call the section MMA & Combat Sports so Boxing would be included.

The difference with the other two is that we don't have a significant number of members who are number of Yoga or Crossfit enthusiasts.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> The reasons I support the idea is that there appears to be a lot of members who are involved in MMA. Yes, there are other forums for it (including ours) but I imagine that members who like being part of this community would prefer both sections in one place as opposed to switching to different communities...especially when there does appear to be come cross-over with MMA and BB, in the same way that there is with strongman, cardio and fitness...it makes for easier browsing across related topics.


That's what I said  I is a genius !!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Do it

If people don't want to talk about MMA they don't have to click on the forum. What's the big deal


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Do it
> 
> If people don't want to talk about MMA they don't have to click on the forum. What's the big deal


X2 on this. Plus seeing as a few members have been ba...... left lately, the site could do with a top up!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

justinm74 said:


> X2 on this. Plus seeing as a few members have been ba...... left lately, the site could do with a top up!


Interestingly enough, despite the departures we actually have more active members now than we did 2 weeks ago mg:

Conversely, the number of daily reported posts has plummeted. Which is nice.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How about a pie appreciation forum


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

I wear Tapout, have a sh!t Mohawk and wear joop.

Nah I don't think this is the place.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Should let this happen, if you ask me, we all love MMA.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

No. It's fake.


----------

